# Craftsman Chainsaw - Fix it or shoot it



## Kooster (Jan 10, 2005)

I have an older Craftsman 18" 2.6ci chainsaw (made by Poulan). I recently embarked on a journey to get it to run longer than 20 mins. I have replaced: all gaskets, plug, primer bulb and fuel lines, magneto, switch and harness, and cleaned the carb. I have gone through 3 plugs (all new; latest one is an EasyStart) and set them at .025. I have a B&S ignition tester (spark across the gap is very good); spark w/plug out and gounded is good. too. Gas can be primed til it spills out the exhaust. Gas is fresh; new mix, exactly as the can/bottle call for in gas/oil. All this, and it won't start...not even a burp.

I checked the compression, and at peak it's around 70. From some of the threads, I read that it should be 100+. I didn't see any scoring, and it was running (for a time) before I went on my journey.

I can't think of anything I have missed, and I have double-checked my work. So, the question is, do I pull it apart and install a new piston kit ($20)? Or, after all this time and expense, do I just bite the bullet and 'scrap it' for a new saw.

BTW - I have never pulled the piston on a saw before. Easy, Tricky, or Difficult?

Thanks, P.

p.s. My wife thinks I'm nuts and should trash it; but, I can fix most anything, and this has me miff'd enough to keep trying.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Kooster said:


> I checked the compression, and at peak it's around 70. From some of the threads, I read that it should be 100+. I didn't see any scoring, and it was running (for a time) before I went on my journey.


You are never going to get it run with compression that low. You need a bare minimum of 90psi to run, but even then it usually takes patients and starter fluid to get it going. If it were a Echo, Stihl or Husky saw, I would say you could probably re-ring it and get it going again but since it's a Poulan it probably won't be worth the trouble. 

If I were you I would shoot it and save yourself the headaches and frustration.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i would fix it , just ring it and new cyl gasket .. if the piston cyl looks and feels ok 70 #'s way too low


----------



## Kooster (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks; I really appreciate the fast response and good advice.

P.


----------

